# S54 valve adjustment - Not E9x related



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

I posted similar over in the Zed area, but thought some of you may like the eye candy.

Did my second valve adjustment on the S54 today at 32k miles.

I don't know how to stick these things inline, so I'll describe them here.


 Valve cover removed, S54, it's really clean, no brown here. 
 Close up of the valve train
 BMW magnetic shim pickup tool (no way you can shim without this thing.
 Not my engine, but this is what it looks like at 36k miles if you follow BMW's recommended oil interval
 Mona, our shepherd, patiently waited for me to finish.
 Adjustment worksheet

Again, not E9x related, but high geek factor.


----------



## swiss_seth (May 25, 2011)

very cool


----------



## CALWATERBOY (Aug 26, 2009)

thekurgan said:


> Did my second valve adjustment on the S54 today at 32k miles.


Mildly out - was this scheduled? Good job!


----------



## dtc100 (Jan 24, 2011)

So why are there people who insist an oil change every 5000 miles?


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

CALWATERBOY said:


> Mildly out - was this scheduled? Good job!


Thanks, Cal, yes not too bad except for the tight ones on the #1 exhaust. Tight = $$$

Dealer "performed" the adjustment, with nothing out of spec according to their sheet I requested. The problem lies with the tech's feeler gauges, which are in increments of .05mm. So, of the ones checked at > .23, the dealer would NOT have adjusted those, as were the ones >.33 or <.28. I like to do the adjustments every 15k. BMW Inspections for valve adjustments on the S54 are ~ 600 gallons of fuel. The cost of DIY is 1/10 of the dealer charge or an indie. My feeler gauges are .02mm increments.


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

dtc100 said:


> So why are there people who insist an oil change every 5000 miles?


My S54 hasn't seen an oil change > 4500 miles. The other E85M changes at 7500. You be the judge.


----------



## thekurgan (Jul 22, 2007)

How did thread land in the non-BMW area????


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Very cool, very clean.


----------

